# Taiyan II Black



## littlejkim (Jan 12, 2010)

is a Taiyan II Black DIY a good speedcube? please rate the cube from 1-10


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

9.5


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it's a great cube.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Jan 12, 2010)

Break it in and put on more of a tighter tension because if the tension is to loose it wont pop but it will lock up a lot. 9.0 because its crispy fast and cut corners the lock up are sort of there but turn more precise.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine should arrive within the week.

I've got decent experience regarding different cube types. :d


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 12, 2010)

i have a white, and its amazing


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

From what fundash told me, his WHITE taiyan is awesome. He screwed in the screws to the tightest tension and sprayed in jig a loo. I tried it myself and it is friggin amazing. The black should be the same.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 12, 2010)

I did not know that a Taiyan II exists. :confused:

Anyone can post links for both models? what are the differences. I`m waiting for a popbuying package with this Taiyan: 

3x3x3 DY Magic Intelligence

what version is that?

Thanks


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> I did not know that a Taiyan II exists. :confused:
> 
> Anyone can post links for both models? what are the differences. I`m waiting for a popbuying package with this Taiyan:
> 
> ...



http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, i saw the pictures but i cannot find any difference bettween the first and second model. Any chance of precise comparison?

Thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 12, 2010)

There is only *ONE * Taiyan. Camcuber somehow decided to name his "Taiyan II".

http://cubingweekly.com/store.php


----------



## littlejkim (Jan 12, 2010)

oh ok.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> There is only *ONE * Taiyan. Camcuber somehow decided to name his "Taiyan II".



That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Camcuber somehow decided to name his "Taiyan II".



So Camcuber came up with this? And then hknowstore adopted it? Woah, didn't know Camcuber is that influential.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jan 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> So Camcuber came up with this? And then hknowstore adopted it? Woah, didn't know Camcuber is that influential.



I dont know about HKNowstore but Calvin mess up the names of the cubes so badly (from past to present). Type Q?, Type G?. Naming can be different depending who sell the puzzles, but, do you have an answer about the existence/differences of this two models? This will be very helpfull.


----------



## Algo93 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just ordered a white, and i am pretty pumped. lmao


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 12, 2010)

Does this cube also have a type? like type F. Or is this a type of his own?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > So Camcuber came up with this? And then hknowstore adopted it? Woah, didn't know Camcuber is that influential.
> ...



Calvin's my name too >
I'm special :3


----------



## tribaleps (Jan 12, 2010)

Weight : Type A V < Taiyan < Edison
Speed: Edison < Type A V < Taiyan
Popping: Edison < Taiyan < Type A V
Corner cutting: Edison < Type A V < Taiyan
Lock-up: Type A V < Taiyan < Edison (subject to tension settings)
Overall: Edison < Type A V < Taiyan ....IMHO, so don't hate me.

....i also think F2 < Type A V < Taiyan


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure how credible you are... but if so...
This cube will be the best I've ever used if it's better than AV *AND* FII.

I can't wait now. o_o


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't really like it. Honestly, it's slow, and doesn't cut as well, and if I loosen the tension to where its decently fast, it pops. I like the C-II and F-II more.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> I don't really like it. Honestly, it's slow, and doesn't cut as well, and if I loosen the tension to where its decently fast, it pops. I like the C-II and F-II more.



You HAVE to lube lube it with Jig-a-loo to unlock its full potential.

My scorecard:

Weight: Heavy
Speed: 10 (Crazy fast)
Corner cutting: 9 ( Awesome)
Lock ups: 9 (Speed causes lock ups)
Break in: No
Lube: Jig-a-loo


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Jan 13, 2010)

Jigaloo then CRC does the trick. It will be smoother and faster or atleast for me.


----------



## tribaleps (Jan 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'm not sure how credible you are... but if so...
> This cube will be the best I've ever used if it's better than AV *AND* FII.
> 
> I can't wait now. o_o



pls, do provide a detailed review on it when you get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Pestvic's new video gives a positive review.


----------



## yeee707 (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> yeee707 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like it. Honestly, it's slow, and doesn't cut as well, and if I loosen the tension to where its decently fast, it pops. I like the C-II and F-II more.
> ...



well, I did lube it with CRC. I'll pick up a can of jig-a-loo and give it a try.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^Not mine.


----------



## rookie (Jan 13, 2010)

how does taiyan ii contrast with taiyan i in terms of structure and performance?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 13, 2010)

rookie said:


> how does taiyan ii contrast with taiyan i in terms of structure and performance?





iSpinz said:


> There is only *ONE * Taiyan. Camcuber somehow decided to name his "Taiyan II".
> 
> http://cubingweekly.com/store.php


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > how does taiyan ii contrast with taiyan i in terms of structure and performance?
> ...



Actually, I might be wrong. I need to do some research. But as far as I know, the only Taiyan to reach American cubers is the Taiyan II.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 13, 2010)

Taiyan II is white, Taiyan is black. That is the difference.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Taiyan II is white, Taiyan is black. That is the difference.



orly?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Taiyan II is white, Taiyan is black. That is the difference.
> ...



Norly. Taiyan I has Black, White, and Blue. Taiyan II has Black, white, grey, glow-in-the-dark, and porcelain.


----------

